# Tires



## Shorty (Jun 9, 2008)

Thinking about puttin new shoes on the AarrrV
Tires on there look fine but were made 02/04...so they're pushing the 4-5 year replacement rule-of-thumb
Not sure if I want to stay with Michelin, heard about zip tears, and I read that Goodyear had a recall last year.
A friend of mine swears by Cooper tire, no problems at all

Any thoughts??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 9, 2008)

Re: Tires

I have not put Cooper on my trailer, but I have used them on my cars and trucks with no problems.  I would not hesitate to use them myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Re: Tires

i ,, too am in the same game as u shorty ,, i am running 6 yr old tires ,, and saving up to replace them in the fall ,, i use the MIchellin xps rib on mine ,, have done great ,, but i got 9 to replace ,, and that's gonna hurt ,, but i have not heard anything good or bad about the coopers ,, so i can't give u an honest opinion ,, sorry    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shorty (Jun 9, 2008)

Re: Tires

I have them on the Suburban and on the old van, greatly improved the ride. The friends that are running them are on an American Eagle and a Tradinds with no problem. I have also heard of TOYO tires....but havn't heard good or bad


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 9, 2008)

Re: Tires

I had a so called tire "expert" tell me that Yokohama tires are the best going.  He claimed to be in the tire business for 30 years.  I don't know if he knew what he was talking about, just something else to consider.


----------



## hertig (Jun 10, 2008)

Re: Tires

Toyo seems to make pretty good tires for heavy vehicles, but I hear that they had some squabbles with RV manufacturers and no longer make tires for RV use.


----------



## hamdave (Jun 10, 2008)

Re: Tires

I run cooper's on my rig. bought 7 new ones(included spare). My old ones were over 7yr, when I bought the rig.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Re: Tires

To all I am in that dilemma, I will need new tires before next year trips and looking into several types of tire. I went on the Internet and got some good quotes. I must admit I have not considers Copper tires, so I will take a look now. Right now I am looking at Goodyear and Mich.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Tires

Hey all, my first tires on the 5er were Cooper's E load range and they all (4) failed at 25,000 miles.  Just got soft and wobbly.  I put  Goodyear Wranglers on and had 2 blowouts at 15,000 miles.  I was in Canada with the first blowout and the truck tire company that just happened to be where I was located told me to put Michelin XPS RIB tires on.  I bought 2 of them to match each side on the rear axle.  500 miles later another of the Goodyear's on the front axle had a blowout, so I bought 2 more Michelin XPS RIB tires.  

They have  4 plies of steel in the tread and 1 ply steel in the sidewall..  They are commercial light truck (LT ) tires and I'm on my 3rd set without any problems except they are pricey ($210/$250).  I use 225 X 75 X 16E's on my 5th wheel.  I know they don't come in all sizes, however, I do know Rod uses them on his Motorhome.  Great tires.  The 1 ply steel in the sidewall helps with the sidewall stress when backing and turning sharp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Tires

i agree on the xps ribs  ,, the original tires that were on my MH (back when my da bought it new) were continetals ,, well the first long trip we made ,, blew an inside duel ,, put spare on ,, 50 miles down the road blew tag axle ,,,, well lifted the tags up and went to closes town ,, and dad found the local mich dealer ,, and told them he wanted 9 of the best mich tires they have ,, and they said the xps ribs are the best light to heavy truck tire ,, and they are also for minimal comercial use ,, anyway ,, he bought 9 ,, and they  have been great ,, this set has been on for 6yrs ,, not a side wall crack anywhere ,, but i am going to replace them this fall ,, due to the age and dot stamp ,, but then again ,, IMO :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Tires

OK Rod you and DL has talked me into looking at the XPS RIBS . I know they are going to be high, but I hope I get my money worth. As you know with the cost of gas and diesel I can guess less trip are expected, so would the cost be worth it?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Tires

The cost of blowouts are possible damage to the 5th Wheel.  I have never replaced my Michelins due to wear.  It has always been due to old age (6 years).  So I'm not sure if the cost effectiveness with the high cost of fuel is worth it, but the peace-of-mind has been worth it to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Tires

I agree DL ,, but then again u'r right also Hollis ,, it may or may not be in u'r best interest to buy the Mich... that is,, unless u use them like DL does ,, i also don't use the MH like i wish i could ,, but when i do i know that my tires will give me that warm and fuzzy feeling ,, knowing that ,, that is less i have to worry about ,, and u know me and worring on a trip ,, but it's up to u Hollis ,,, these are just 2 opinions that have had good luck with a brand ,,, so u decide for u'r self  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      
Bty ,, mine also have good tread and no wear on them ,, but due to the yr rules ,, i feel that it's time ,, i was thinking about the tires all the way to and back from the beach ,,, but they lasted ,, and not even a vibe outta them    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## vanole (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Tires

I just went thru this process myself.  Finally settled on Goodyears bought 9 of them.  Michellin did not make the XRV in the size I needed however both Truck Centers that I went to that sold Michellin recommended XZE tires over the XRV anyway most likely because they had them in stock.  Asked a bunch of questions about the XRV zipper tear problem and of course got "that problem has been fixed".  I will admit to their credit if you go on any of the other forums and search the issue most of the problems arise 18-24 months ago.  So it may well be fixed.

The shop I bought from also sold TOYO and Yokohama tires and the service manager would not even talk to me about putting them on the M/H.  I did not push the issue.  This same service manager mentioned that he thought the Michellin Zipper tear problem had been resolved, so much to his credit he did not bad mouth them.  He did know that his product was going head to head with Michellin.   What I was able to get out of this service manager was a guarantee of fresh date codes even wrote it in the contract that tires had to have a date code no greater than 3 weeks old.  That is what sold me more than name/brand of tire.

Just make sure when you are dealing with the folks and tires you get the same load range or ones rated higher.  Weigh you motorhome/Trailer fully loaded.  Firestone truck tire site has a couple of handy checksheets to use when weighing "fill in the blank" or as I say PHD (push here dummy)that  makes the process almost fool proof.

I'm not a tire guy but I sure found the load range and inflation tables a slippery slope .  Goodyears and Michellins tables are set up different and it is real easy at least for me to get confused.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Tires

Jeff did you get the 670 RV tire from Goodyear? I am looking at those for replacement, but also looking at Michelin rib tire that Rod and DL swears by.


----------



## vanole (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Tires

Hollis,

Yes I went with the G670.  I can say this, they sure made a difference in my ride.  I had G-159's on it before.  G-159's and the XZE's are regionl truck tires.  I think that equates to a bit stiffer ride.  My dad had XZE's on his Diplomat and it seemed stiff to me.  Neither Michellin truck center talked XPS tires with me.  Wished I had known they had RV applications might have been another option.  I don't think you could go wrong with either brand.  Like I said I'm not a tire guy but the G670 sure smoothed out my ride.

Oh yeah I'm sure if you google around enough you will run across a thread or two that complains the Goodyear tires are all out of round.  Then you get the Goodyear guy who wanks about Michellin zipper tears.  Bottom line you can't win.  Go with the group you feel who is shooting straight with you on the whole package ie. valve stems ( I went away from braided metal extenders to straight stick long metal valve stems which are just as easy to air up), balancing (I went metal weights and speed balanced), mounting, disposal etc.  I also worked in a front end alignment and wholly cow my frontend was way out of wack!!

See you are a former Gravel Adjitator.  Myself former Navy retired last year.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Tires

Jeff not putting u down or anything ,, but the xps ribs are a special truck only tire ,, and most normal tire shops do not handle them or stock them ,, i know i had to order mine ,, and i owned a kinda tire and repair shop ,, and they came ups ,, but most heavy truck tire centers will have them in stock ,, or a comercial tire dealer ,, glad u got new tires ,, and hope u feel that warm and fuzzy feeling also ,, btw ,, i am not putting down anyone on their choice of tires ,, run what u like ,, and can get at the time ,,,    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:     
i forgot also ,, Hollis the xps ribs ,, will give u more of a rough ride ,, but then again they are designed for commercial use ,,, and DL prolly don't feel it the way i do ,, due to the fact that ,, he is towing ,, and i am driving ,, the feel is different ,,


----------



## vanole (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: Tires

730,

Not to worry my friend I would never take one of your posts that way, or anyone elses.  Thinking back on my conversations with the service managers at the truck centers I most likely steered them to the tires they offered up.  Kind of went in to the argument with "would like tires that have common usages for RV's.  Steering them towards XRV's (don't make in my size) and the G670's.  Michellin then offered up XZE* which alot of M/H's use and GY offered up G149's.  I knew the prevous 8 tires on the coach were G159's and the ride was horrendous.  Dubbed the Dynasty as the "TR" aka known as the Roughriding SOB.  My father has XZE's on his Dip and it was a bit stiff riding but no where near as bad the G159's.

You might be able to clear something up for me what is the difference between a long haul tire and a regional tire?  When the service managers started talking that my eyes glazed over and head started to pound.  

Sure wished this thread would have popped up two months ago.  Would have given me another option.  Might not know what I'm missing out on now.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: Tires

Hey all, I never thought of the ride the all steel belted tires would give you in a motorhome.  I certainly don't know or can't tell the difference in ride with my 5th Wheel.  I do know they use a lot of weights to balance the Michelin commercial LT all steel belted tires.  Some RV/tire places will tell you that trailer tires don't need to be balanced, but common sense tells me they will last longer if balanced.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: Tires

DL u are right ,, all tires need to be balanced ,, and that said ,, I am gonna get a bunch of razzing over this ,, but the major tire manufacts,, state ,, that all tires need balancing ,, due to warranty and stuff ,,, and Jeff ,, the longhaul tires are just that ,, used everyday for many miles at a time ,,, the rv type tires (or regional) are ,, as they say ,, for rv's and short use ,,, they are built to take the heavy loads and also the sitting times of the rv ,, but to an extent ,, all tires need to be used ,, in that i mean on the road ,, this is the most destructive thingy to a rv tire ,, the sitting ,, i have seen rv's with 1 yr old tires on them ,, that looked like they were 7 yr's old ,, but there agian ,, it was due to sitting for long periods of time ,, and no protection from the uv rays ,, so with that ,, i will state JMO


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: Tires

Rod  u and DL are right,  I put protectant on and then put the cover over my tires each and every time it is parked. I don't do all that when I am camping, just when we are home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: Tires

i do the same as u Hollis ,, but don't put any protectant on the tires ,, just covers and take the weight off them while stored ,, via leveling jacks ,, and jack stands


----------



## vanole (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Tires

730,

Thanks for the clarification.  I to cover tires I have the snap on over the wheel well type and find them easy to put on and take off.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Tires

Rod very interesting point , do you lift them off the ground ,or just where the weight is off the tires, also will that do any damage to the leveling jacks? As of now mine are off the concrete on 2 x 6 treated boards. I don't have a jack that big enough to life the coach off the ground. Any suggestions as what I need to be doing.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Tires

Hollis, If you don't leave your RV parked for too long, just putting the tires up on boards should work.  

I wore out a set of tire covers and now just put on the protectorate as I'm always moving it around.  Can't sit still.  Well I'm sitting longer now do to high fuel.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Tires

well I do move it about once a month. I drive it around to keep the side wall from being stressed in one location to long.


----------



## Shorty (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Tires

Wow, you all are GREAT!!
Ready for another item??
Tire pressure...
I follow the tire pressure guide that you can find online for any of the tires that you purchase, plus 5 lbs.
On a 26,000 coach, (98 Dutch Star)I'm running 95 in them(Michelle
On the Swinger, after weighing that one also, I ran 100 on the duals and 95 on the front, wonderful ride with the Goodyear's

Just thought I'd open another 'can o' worms;;; :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Tires

no can - o worms shorty u'r opinion ,, and that is all that matters ,, i myself run my tires at the max pressure on the tires ,, it seems to help the sway and such ,, but that's my opinion   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Tires

as for as tire pressure goes, I keep mine at the manufactory recommendation, which is 85 lbs. This on all tires :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shorty (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: Tires

For years I kept mine at what the max pressure was also. The Swinger rode a little rough and seemed to grab the groves in the road. When I aired down a little(not below what the charts from the mfg said) the ride improved.
Reason I started thinking about it, is, my toad has 35" BFGs. At max pressure they are over loaded and wear out in the middle. The old chalk line across the tire showed them to be over filled and it rode like a rock wagon. Once I lowered the pressure so the chalk ore off evenly, I weighed the jeep and looked up the amount to put in from the chart. I then took this reasoning to the RV.
Seems to help...but this will be my 1st l o n g trip in the DP next week

I would like to say how ever, that you all are  GREAT!!
I read, study, search, research, and laugh with this forum all the time...THANK YOU


----------

